# Couple of brews down on the weekend



## gdupagne (16/8/16)

Put a couple of brews down on the weekend LCPA and S&W pacific ale. Both sitting in the fermenter fridge at 19 degrees. Dry hopped the LCPA with 12 g of cascade last night and plan on dry hopping the S&W Thursday which will be day 11 of a 14 day ferment. It is already sitting at 1011 down from 1052.
Anyone had any experience with these recipes?


----------



## gdupagne (20/8/16)

Tomorrow is keg day for these 2 brews both down to 1010 for the last 4 days.


----------



## malt junkie (20/8/16)

At that point I'd cold crash at 2c for another 4 days and maybe dry hop. Then keg once the beer has cleared up.


----------



## ChefKing (21/8/16)

Looks pretty good...

I don't mind the Mexican cerveza, used it a few times to make a session passion fruit cerveza....

1 coopers Mexican tin 
1 kg of light dry malt 
200grams of dex 
200g of carapills steeped for approx 1/2 an hour in 3 ltrs of boiled water.
25grams of galaxy boiled in the drained grain water for 10 mins
US05 yeast 
20lt water
Ferment at 18c for 14 days, then CC for 4 days...

Always gets drank pretty fast...


----------



## gdupagne (22/8/16)

malt junkie said:


> At that point I'd cold crash at 2c for another 4 days and maybe dry hop. Then keg once the beer has cleared up.


only issue I have cold crashing is I use Dex to carbonate. Cold crashing could potentially kill the yeast??


----------



## gdupagne (22/8/16)

ChefKing said:


> Looks pretty good...
> 
> I don't mind the Mexican cerveza, used it a few times to make a session passion fruit cerveza....
> 
> ...


sounds good might have to. Give that a go


----------



## manticle (22/8/16)

Cold conditioning won't kill the yeast.


----------



## JFergz (29/8/16)

Have these beers been tasted yet? Excited to hear how the pacific ale turned out


----------



## earle (29/8/16)

One of those recipes looks a bit familiar h34r:


----------



## JFergz (13/9/16)

JFergz said:


> Have these beers been tasted yet? Excited to hear how the pacific ale turned out


Just realised the dates lol be very keen to here how they turned out when they're ready to crack the top off!


----------



## gdupagne (15/9/16)

Just poured my first S&W pacific ale tonight. So happy with how it turned out. Passion fruit on the nose and tastes fantastic. This will be a summer staple on tap in my bar that's for sure


----------



## gdupagne (15/9/16)

Little creatures to go on tap in the coming week. Stay tuned


----------



## JFergz (16/9/16)

I'm gonna have a go at the s&w just finished a keg of the same but different ingredient turned out spot on! Keen to compare the two


----------



## gdupagne (11/10/16)

Little creatures tapped, not bad but there is something in the background. Has quite an alcohol taste. Will keep tasting over the coming weeks to see if it improves


----------



## gdupagne (17/10/16)

JFergz said:


> I'm gonna have a go at the s&w just finished a keg of the same but different ingredient turned out spot on! Keen to compare the two


what was the other recipe


----------

